# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  10 طرق منزلية للتخلص من البواسير

## mohamed73

إن تمدد الأوردة المسببة للآلام الموجودة  في المستقيم هي السبب في البواسير .وهذه الحالة عبارة عن خروج  هذه الأوردة  إلى فتحة الشرج أو نهاية المستقيم ، وتصاب بالإلتهاب والتورم . نفدم لكم في هذا المقال أفضل طرق العلاج  المنزلية لعلاج البواسير بشكل طبيعي ، تنتج البواسير عن الضغط المستمر  للأوردة الداخلية والخارجية حول قناة الشرج . لا يمكن ملاحظة البواسير  الداخلية إلا إذا أصبحت آلامها حادة .ولكن على النقيض الآخر ،نلاحظ النوع  الخارجي منها خارج الشرج.هناك طريقة أخري لتشخيص البواسير ، هي عندما نرى  جدران الأوعية الدموية تتمدد بشكل كبير ، مما يؤدي إلى تورم الأوردة . إذا كنت تتسآئل *كيف تقدر العلاجات المنزلية على علاج البواسير ؟* فالإجابة موجودة هنا الآن ، نجد في هذا المقال الطرق المنزلية لعلاج البواسير والتي تجعل حياتك أفضل وتخلصك من آلامها. *أسباب التعرض للإصابة بالبواسير :  * *1- الإمساك المزمن :*
 قد يتعرض بعض الأشخاص  لحالات الإمساك الشديد لفترات طويلة ، ويرجع ذلك إلى نقص الألياف في الحمية  الغذائية المتبعة ، مما يجعلهم عرضة للإصابة بالبواسير . *2- زيادة الوزن :*
 قد تكون البدانة والوزن الزائد عاملا هاما في الإصابة بالبواسير .  *أفضل الطرق لعلاج البواسير :* *1- حبوب الكمون  الأسود* *:*  يعمل  الكمون على تهدئة الإنتفاخ ،ويساعد أيضا في تحسين عملية هضم الطعام  .الثيمول هو المكون الأساسى للكمون ، والذي يعمل على تحفيز الغدد المسئولة  عن خروج البواسير لتعمل على علاجها و رجوعها لوضعها الطبيعي  . ويستخدم  الكمون عن طريق خلط الحبوب مع كوب ماء ويتم تناولها يوميا، مما يساعد في  علاج هذه الحالة منزليا .  *2- الثلج :* 
يعتبر الثلج  من أبسط  طرق العلاج للبواسير ،فيساعد على تخفيف التورم وإرتداد الأوعية  الدموية للداخل ،كما تعمل على تهدئة الآلام المصاحبة .ويستخدم الثلج عن  طريق اخذ مكعب منه ولفه داخل قطعة قماش نظيفة،ويوضع على المكان المصاب  حوالي عشرة دقائق .تكرر هذه العملية عدة مرات خلال اليوم .  *3- عصير الفجل :*
 يعتبر  عصير الفجل ملينا طبيعيا . يستخدم  للتخلص من الفضلات من الكليتين والقولون  .لذا يعتبر عصير الفجل من أفضل الطرق لعلاج البواسير إن تم تناوله يوميا  بشكل منتظم .  *4- زيت الزيتون :*
 يحتوي زيت الزيتون  على مضادات الإلتهاب ومضادات الأكسدة  ، مما يساعد في علاج حالات خروج  البواسير عن طريق تقليل الإلتهابات وزيادة مرونة الأوعية الدموية . يستخدم  زيت الزيتون عن طريق تناول ملعقة يوميا  بالفم لعلاج البواسير.  *5- التين المجفف :*
 يعتبر  التين ملينا جيد ، فهو مخزن لمضادات الإلتهاب و يتميز بخصائصه المنشطة  .يحتوي التين على كمية هائلة من البوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم .قد يساعدك التين  في علاج البواسير دون الحاجة لطبيب ،ولذلك لقدراته القوية ،حيث يعمل على  تقليل التورم والألم. ينصح بتناوله عن طريق نقع بعض ثمراته ليلا وأكله  بالسائل الناتج عنه صباح اليوم التالي.  *6- الشاي الاسود :* 
يحتوي الشاي على حمض التانيك الذي يعد مكونا طبيعيا لتقليل التورم والألم  المصاحبين للبواسير . يعتبر من أفضل طرق العلاج الطبيعية للبواسير .يستخدم  عن طريق غمر كيس من الشاي في ماء مغلي ، ثم وضعه على المكان المصاب بعد أن  يصبح دافئا لمدة 10 دقائق .  *7- الموز الناضج :*
 يحتوي  الموز على السكر الذي يعمل على تلطيف ويخفيف حدة آلام البواسير ،كما أن  لديه خصائص المضادات الحيوية التي يحمي المنطقة المصابة . يستخدم الموز عن  طريق غليه في كوب من اللبن ،ثم يهرس ويتم تناوله يوميا .  *8- عصير القرع المر :*
 يساعد عصير القرع المر في علاج البواسير  على المدى الطويل. يحتوي القرع على الألياف التي تعمل في علاجها بشكل فعال  . يستخدم عن طريق إستخراج العصارة الموجودة في أوراقه ،ثم إضافة ثلاثة  ملاعق من المستخلص لمخيض اللبن . يتم تناول هذا الخليط  عن طريق الفم عند  الإستيقاظ من النوم صباحا .  *9- مخيض اللبن :* 
يتميز  مخيض البن بخصائصة المقلصة ، والتي تعمل على تقليل التورم الناتج عن  البواسير. ويعتبر من أفضل الطرق العلاجية المنزلية لعلاج التورمات ، التهيج  والحكة ومشكلات أخرى .يستخدم عن طريق تناول كوبا منه مضافا إليه قليل من  الملح يوميا لعلاج البواسير.  *10- خل التفاح :*  يعتبر من أفضل العلاجات المنزلية للتخلص من مشكلة البواسير ، ويساعد أيضا في علاج الإمساك المتسبب في هذه الحالة . يستخدم خل التفاح عن طريق غمر قطعة من القطن داخله ، ثم وضعها على المكان المصاب حتى تتخلص من الإلتهاب والتورم .

----------

